
For some reason, Ron Paul has taken to Fox News to skewer SpaceX - yohui
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/for-some-reason-ron-paul-has-taken-to-fox-news-to-skewer-spacex/
======
tooltalk
another asinine commentary from ARS writers.

